# GTP Front end



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Does anybody have any pictures of their cars that have the impull R34 GTP front end? Its not the R33, nor the buddy club front end. Its the impull R34. If so, please post em. thanks. I want to see how it looks on the car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it just like the b14 omega front end no real big difference.

if u plan on ordering from GTP i can get u cheaper price on that kid/bumper than they listed on their web site.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Liu.. you are so funny.. but marketable.. and straight foward.. and commited.. thats why i think your cool.. Travis


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

liuspeed, what kinda deal can get on it, along with shipping??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have my own private trucking company contract

email me ur zip code and stuff and i should be able to get u at least 15 % off GTP web list price.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually R34 looks much much better than the R33 kit.. it has a slanted vent, and a bigger bottom vent.. although im not sure of teh quality.. in my opinion, any fiberglass kit is trash, urethane is the only thing thats worth it


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

fiberglass can be repaired if it gets crack and all... urethane you really cant patch up. people in my town has the R33 front end, i wanna be the first to have something diff. the R34. 
Liuspeed- as of right now i won't be ordering the front end, i got too much $ going into the motor. but give me like 2 months.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sure thing mudboy.. let me know when ur ready.


----------

